# Did Heifetz ever play Dvorak?



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

One pleasure I had this year was to acquaint myself with the Dvorak violin concerto. It is a splendid romantic Concerto and I thoroughly enjoyed the recorded performance i bought by Sarah Chang especially as it is coupled with an equally fine performance of the piano quintet on the other side. However I did wonder whether Heifetz had ever played the piece. It would seem as though it would suit his technique and style down to the ground but I cannot find any record of the great man ever having played it let alone recorded it. Does anyone have any knowledge about whether it was ever part of his repertoire?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Not sure if this link will work:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/albumList.jsp?name_id1=3313&name_role1=1&name_id2=13842&name_role2=2&bcorder=21

If not, go to ArkivMusic.com, then look up Heifetz. You can see recordings by composer.

Oops - I didn't see the reference to the Violin Concerto specifically.


----------

